# Maverick Mirage II vs HPX-V



## googerb (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anyone know what the main differences are between these models and what years they were produced from?

Also if you had a budget of 15k, would you hold off for an HPX-V or would you still be willing to go for a Mirage II?

I'm looking for a good compromise boat to do some poling for redfish but also crossing bays and doing some tarpon fishing closer to the ocean in the SC lowcountry.  Thanks!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the difference is mainly a switch to kevlar in the late 90's, but post your question on the Maverick forum and Skip will probably answer your question (or call them or a dealer.)

For the budget and purpose you're describing I would seriously consider an original Maverick 17 over a Mirage or HPX. Just make sure it has a new fuel tank, or have $$ to replace in your budget.

Here's one that's priced a little high in my opinion. (and others too because it hasn't sold for over 2 months.)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1989-Maverick-17-Flats-102270208


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

They all will do the job. The better deals are going to be the older maverick mirages, that to me resemble dolphin super skiffs. As stated the newer hpx mirage (post 2001) are majority carbon kevlar, they also have a little different design. If you look you can find one but they are hard to get like the majority of "hot" boats, you need to stop whatever your doing and be able to make the drive to look at it. i have an 04 hpx 17 and love it.


----------



## googerb (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.

@Marietta Mike, any idea what the weight or draft of the original 17 is?  Is it only a budget reason that you like the originals over the Mirage II / I or do you like the hull/build/layout better in the original?

I saw this Mirage II within my budget:

http://treasure.craigslist.org/boa/4686899246.html


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a Mirage 2.The draft was about 9 inches.It was a great boat. The main difference between that and the hpx is the weight.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> @Marietta Mike, any idea what the weight or draft of the original 17 is?  Is it only a budget reason that you like the originals over the Mirage II / I or do you like the hull/build/layout better in the original


The weight is 675 to 750 pounds according to NADA data that came from OEM. Add 300 pounds for all the stuff that isn't included in that data and I think you're closer to reality.

I recommend that boat over the Mirage or HPX for your area for several reasons. 

The first is that you're typically crossing more open water that is deep and develops a heavier 2-3' chop than that of other areas that have shallower water or numerous bars and/or keys that hinder the development of chop over 1-2'. The older Maverick 17 rides much more comfortably through heavier chop than an HPX or Mirage because its heavier, wider, and sharper at the point of entry.

The second is that I recall that area to typically have low visibility water and you will not be able to use the benefit of having an easier to pole boat to move in or turn quickly on fish that you see from beyond casting distances on a huge grass flat. In addition you're not poling for bonefish, permit, or tarpon up there.

The third is that the Maverick 17 is a much more versatile and stable platform than that of the highly technical Mirage or HPX boats. I feel this is a reason Maverick started selling them as Hewe's  to separate them as a "flats boat".

And last but not least is that the tides swing so much that being able to pole through less than 12" of water is not required because the low tides will bring the fish to you, and the high tides will take you to the fish. Of course you'll need to learn to maneuver around the oyster bars, but that's another reason not to drop a bunch of money into a high end technical poling skiff.

I have fished with a guide from an '06 HPX out of St Simons Island and there were no places we went, nor fish that we caught that could not have been accessed out of a Maverick 17. I have also fished with guides out of Maverick 17's from Flamingo and Homosassa. 

Fishing from the Maverick 17 is just so much more comfortable that there's just no comparison, until you need to cross sub 12" water and possibly pole across vast expanses of grass flats, in the wind and possibly against the current. Then you're going to need the Mirage or HPX.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have an '07 HPX-V 17. This past weekend at the MOT in Islamorada, the winds were 15-20 knots. We ran across Florida Bay and back on two days in 2-3' seas with no problems. We also pooled the shallow water keys in 10" or less. In my view, the HPX-V is very versatile skiff. They are as one writer suggested, a bit difficult to find.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > @Marietta Mike, any idea what the weight or draft of the original 17 is?  Is it only a budget reason that you like the originals over the Mirage II / I or do you like the hull/build/layout better in the original
> 
> 
> The weight is 675 to 750 pounds according to NADA data that came from OEM. Add 300 pounds for all the stuff that isn't included in that data and I think you're closer to reality.
> ...


^ a wider boat does not ride better in a chop! The newer hpxv uses a narrower hull with a sharper entry from stern to bow than the older 17. Yes the older 17 has a shaper entry right in the bow, but when running on top of the water that bow isn't where your hitting; aft to midship is and the hpxv is better there. Now if you going slow and the bow is breaking everything up than yes the shaper entry up front will help, but I prefer to run on top of the slop. 

Just my .02


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

The MA 17 rides better than the HPX models. Yes, it is wider, but also more stable and a much more comfortable ride than the HPX. If things get nasty out there I wouldn't want to be in any other flats boat than a MA.


----------



## googerb (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Where I live in South Carolina, in the winter, the water does get very clear in and the redfish school up and get in very shallow water around a lot of sandbars and oyster bars during low tide, so a light, technical skiff would be ideal for that. Also they can get in pools in narrow, windy creeks, so the ability to spin and easily pole can be useful.

In the summer it's mostly poling grass flats which are even wade-able and you don't need to be quite so shallow. Either way I think for me an HPX-V would be the ideal boat. I think I'm willing to sacrifice a little bit of ride comfort for a lighter boat that can run with less HP and draft less, so I think for me it's between a Mirage II or an HPX-V over the heaver MA 17.


----------



## googerb (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's my old boat which was a heavier boat with a lot of V.  It was a ski boat that I cut up and converted to a skiff.  After having that boat for a long time I'm definitely looking for something lighter.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Thanks for all the replies guys.  Where I live in South Carolina, in the winter, the water does get very clear in and the redfish school up and get in very shallow water around a lot of sandbars and oyster bars during low tide, so a light, technical skiff would be ideal for that.  Also they can get in pools in narrow, windy creeks, so the ability to spin and easily pole can be useful.
> 
> In the summer it's mostly poling grass flats which are even wade-able and you don't need to be quite so shallow.  Either way I think for me an HPX-V would be the ideal boat.  I think I'm willing to sacrifice a little bit of ride comfort for a lighter boat that can run with less HP and draft less, so I think for me it's between a Mirage II or an HPX-V over the heaver MA 17.


Happy to see you've made a decision and you're sticking with it.

Didn't know the water cleared up during the winter there. Seems like the tide swings would keep things stirred up year round.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Any more pics of your old boat? Looks sweet


----------



## googerb (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's one more pic of it:


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got a 15' Maverick HPX-V and for a 15' boat it rides great. I run across mosquito lagoon a lot when its blowing 15 and 2-3, as well as I've taken it to the keys the past two years and ran out 10 miles offshore fishing the reefs to running back up into the everglades running across the florida bay. I can run in less than 8" and pole in less than 7" usually 5-6.


----------



## Robb_Smith (Oct 3, 2014)

My 2007 15' HPXV rides very well for such a small boat. The St. Johns River in Jacksonville and the intracostal can get choppy fast too. My old 16' wide body jon boat was great for shallow water but you would be in pain by the end of the day from such a rough ride.


----------

